# High Build Decorative Texture Paint (TRUMP COAT)



## sammytech2001 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Apologies for removal of the post, but if you would like to advertise your services or products, please contact the site owner for rates.


thank you*


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

he he this guy gets about

LOL Have boat will travel. Nigeria is a loooooong way


----------

